# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Book titles

## Trog

Here's a bit of light relief for the weekend.  Suggest suitable titles for beekeepers' biographies.  I'll start: The Reluctant Smoker. :Cool:

----------


## gavin

I'm about to shift the tone well away from the light relief Trog was seeking, but ....

Perhaps for a book on beekeeping troubles rather than a biography, that must-read one by Jared Diamond:

Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed. 

OK, light relief you said?  Beekeeping biography?  Great Expectations?  

Why a beekeeping biography?  Have you taken to the Word Processor yourself, or are you doing a job for someone who has?

----------


## Jimbo

Just finished reading the Bad Beekeepers Club by Bill Turnbull. Great for beekeepers and non beekeepers. And yes I think I can easily be a member of his club.

Jimbo

----------


## Trog

Rather than book recommendations (anyone can start another thread on that if they wish), this was meant to be something light and fun for the weekend, like the sort of game played on 'Clue'.  How about 'Bees in my Bonnet' (though I expect someone's already used that one?

----------


## Calum

title didnt spring to mind but a cover does...

----------


## Trog

Lovely!  Did you design that yourself?

----------


## Calum

Hi no, not my design I do know the guy that created it.  I have extensivley reworked it, but the origional idea is not mine.

----------


## GRIZZLY

How about "Hives - the itch to keep bees"

----------


## Trog

Tee hee!

----------


## Stromnessbees

As this thread seems to have petered out I thought I might be able to re-direct it towards more serious titles. But first a thank-you to Gavin for this one:




> that must-read one by Jared Diamond:
> 
> Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed.


I have so far only had time to read the first and the last part and just browsed the middle section, but it's fascinating and hugely topical for our society.

One of my own favourites links very well onto it, it's about how different societies use and used various sources of food to keep themselves at optimum health:

_Nourishing Traditions_ by Sally Fallon

It's a recipe book but also packed with stories and information about nutrition.

Doris

----------


## Neils

> How about "Hives - the itch to keep bees"


That's shocking  :Big Grin: 

Beekeeping the Blue Peter Way: Here Skep.

I'll get my coat.

----------


## Trog

> I'll get my coat.


Good suggestion!  Re coat: is this commonly used on message boards?  I've seen it elsewhere, too.

----------


## Neils

It's a character catchphrase off the fast show.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3OM2MA1pic

----------


## Trog

Ah!  Judging by the references, that must have been sometime during the 70s.  I've seen an agricultural version: I'll get me goat ...

----------

